# Black Headed Monitor Outdoors



## sp.michael (Apr 2, 2017)

Just wondering if a black headed monitor could live outdoors in Sydney, with substituted hear from a couple heat lights, or would it be too much of a risk over winter?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Apr 3, 2017)

sp.michael said:


> Just wondering if a black headed monitor could live outdoors in Sydney, with substituted hear from a couple heat lights, or would it be too much of a risk over winter?


Should be fine especially with a bit of substitute heat. Do u know the locality of your tristis 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sp.michael (Apr 3, 2017)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Should be fine especially with a bit of substitute heat. Do u know the locality of your tristis



No I don't own any at the moment, just a thought, would a more coastal locality be recommended? Would they eat other lizards if housed together?


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 3, 2017)

Monitors from southern areas of their range should be able to cope with cold winters, although I don't really know what the Sydney climate is like. They would most certainly eat other lizards if they could fit them in their mouths. Lizards are one of their main food sources in the wild.


----------



## Bushfire (Apr 3, 2017)

It can be done yes. Its probably better to raise them indoors till they get some size on them first. Its easier to monitor them this way and act on issues that come up. You have toconsider things like tristis's talent to escape almost anything, how would you recover them easily and quickly if the need arises, and protection from the more extreme elements. Ive done the semi outside thing with quite a few medium monitors there is some pros and cons to it. Pros being cheaper, more natural light etc. But cons Ive experienced are 'tame' med sized monitors do become more reserved, its hard to keep tabs on individuals in groups, and recovery of individuals can be pretty difficult (just ask the ppl wanting to get some things from me). Give it a go if your confident in your setup, you probably wouldnt need to supplement heat. Be wary that mixing species and individuals of different sizes with tristis can be disaster.


----------



## sp.michael (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the replies, definitely given me a few more things to consider. Was planning to have a bit of a mixed setup, although these guys sound a bit too big and aggressive to house them with anything else.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Apr 3, 2017)

I had 3 similar sized yearling tristis housed together in a good size enclosure with plenty of hides and branches. Plenty of food. They were a bit young to sex accurately but to the best of my knowledge 2f 1m. I got home and found one of them gasping for air. At closer inspection after forcing its mouth open i proceeded to pull the tail of another tristis out, swallowed whole i got the dead one out eventually. Ive also had a 2yo male in with a presumed yearling female and he was alot bigger, however the yearling female turned out to be a male but they seemed fine together. They are seperated now because i think it would only be asking for trouble. I agree with bushfire in saying be careful with tristis. And ive been considering asking bushfire out to dinner ( but i think he would see right through me before we even finished our soup ) I'm one of them people trying to get a reptile from him 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 5, 2017)

Theae are my latest projects 2 walking outdoor enclosures for my yellow spotted and black headed monitors.. lots to go in and around it yet.. but you get the jist [emoji6].. also sorry ASP its been awhile [emoji177]

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks good Murph! Keep posting progress pictures please!


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 13, 2017)

Progress shot *just for you stompie [emoji6]... still quite a bit to do.. then finish painting it.. sort out logs branches and other hides.. can't wait for it to be done.. oh wait then i have the 2nd to complete... [emoji38]








Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 13, 2017)

Looks awesome dude. I wish our Autumn/Winter weather allowed for that kinda setup.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 22, 2017)

Progress shot.. sorting a hanging posi (keep the toads away) and making some adjustments to it and the first cage is almost done!! 2nd is half done... woot woot





Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 22, 2017)

*note its on a bench for visuals only [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 23, 2017)

Sorting logs, branches, hides and how I'll hold sand in it for the digging side of things.. any suggestions/ ideas??








Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 23, 2017)

Is it going to be raised like that permanently?
For the sides, clear Perspex would work to hold the sand in.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 23, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Is it going to be raised like that permanently?
> For the sides, clear Perspex would work to hold the sand in.


Yeah Piney off the ground so the toads wont affect them and the perspex is a good idea... [emoji108].. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (May 18, 2017)

An update on the 2nd enclosure.. got some grass down now.. have a few more branches and hollow logs to sort out.. positions and adding greenery.. then she should be sweet..





Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 18, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> An update on the 2nd enclosure.. got some grass down now.. have a fre more branches and hollow logs to sort out.. positions and adding greenery.. then she should be sweet..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking really good. What locale of tristis are u keeping in there ? And i would probably use shade cloth on the bottom to allow good drainage. It just depends on the visual aspect.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (May 18, 2017)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Looking really good. What locale of tristis are u keeping in there ? And i would probably use shade cloth on the bottom to allow good drainage. It just depends on the visual aspect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


She from the perth region.. and i plan on putting sand in there and yeah some sort of netting i dont want water sitting where it shouldn't..shade cloth is a great idea..and appreciate the kind words [emoji108]

Woops edit: black headed monitor and in the other is my yellow spotted monitor.. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 18, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> She from the perth region.. and i plan on putting sand in there and yeah some sort of netting i dont want water sitting where it shouldn't..shade cloth is a great idea..and appreciate the kind words [emoji108]
> 
> Woops edit: black headed monitor and in the other is my yellow spotted monitor..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Nice is she a perth hills black

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (May 18, 2017)

^^^ i believe so tho the previous owner was kinda unsure.. i just liked the look of her and the health of her so i bought her.. glad i did [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 18, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> ^^^ i believe so tho the previous owner was kinda unsure.. i just liked the look of her and the health of her so i bought her.. glad i did [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Nice one.
Probably my favorite tristis. Ive seen some incredible looking WA's

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 19, 2017)

Just one point - make sure the monitor can't get its head through the welded mesh - if it can get its head through, it will be able to escape - they have an incredible ability to slim themselves down to squeeze through tiny gaps. As for eating other lizards, one story here already, but I had an adult tristis in an enclosure on my workbench at the Museum some years ago, went out for morning tea, came back to find the tristis had escaped its enclosure and climbed into a tank which had a newly acquired, exceptionally bright coloured gouldii hatchy, and only the tail was visible. To add insult to injury, the tristis regurged the goulds the next day !

Jamie


----------



## Murph_BTK (May 19, 2017)

pythoninfinite said:


> Just one point - make sure the monitor can't get its head through the welded mesh - if it can get its head through, it will be able to escape - they have an incredible ability to slim themselves down to squeeze through tiny gaps. As for eating other lizards, one story here already, but I had an adult tristis in an enclosure on my workbench at the Museum some years ago, went out for morning tea, came back to find the tristis had escaped its enclosure and climbed into a tank which had a newly acquired, exceptionally bright coloured gouldii hatchy, and only the tail was visible. To add insult to injury, the tristis regurged the goulds the next day !
> 
> Jamie


Oh mate that sucks.. i have lost snakes in the past to cannibalism.. 

As for the mesh i have tried and tested and all is good they can get their heads out but thats it.. the shoulders are too big.. just make sure i keep the weight on over winter time.. [emoji6]






Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (May 31, 2017)

Question... any one thinks its not a good idea to house shingle backs or blueys with my monitors, i would like some more movement in the enclosures.. but dont want them attacked or threatened and stressed out...

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Scutellatus (May 31, 2017)

They would most likely be seen as a food source.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 31, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> Question... any one thinks its not a good idea to house shingle backs or blueys with my monitors, i would like some more movement in the enclosures.. but dont want them attacked or threatened and stressed out...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


One thing I've found out with tristis is if it fits in the gob and it moves, it will at some stage end up in there.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (May 31, 2017)

Cheers guys i figured as much.. guess its a full enclosure to themselves [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------

